# MS-7173 and DDR2-667 at 333 MHz - fail



## aladin11 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello,
I have a PC:
_Motherboard: MS-7173 (RC410M) Ver:1A
Bios: W7173AE7 V1.0M 042106
CPU: Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 630 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
Memory: 2x1GB CORSAIR DDR2-667 CM2X1024-5400C4 (direct link: http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/CM2X1024-5400C4.pdf)_

In Bios, there are 5 options in "Memory Frequency for": DDR-200, DDR-266, DDR-333, AUTO, SYN.
- When I set AUTO, the booting screen shows: Memory clock is 667MHz, and the system fail (self reboot)
- When I set DDR-266, the booting screen shows: Memory clock is 533MHz, and the system is OK.

According to MS-7173 manual, this motherboard _Supports single channel DDR II 667/533 SDRAM._
So, why is my system can not run DDR2-667 at 333Mhz. What is the best option should I choose from BIOS? (DDR-200, DDR-266, DDR-333, AUTO, SYN?)

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a Gateway PC or a Retail MSI motherboard?


----------



## aladin11 (Mar 17, 2010)

oh, it is Emachines H5038. It comes first with 512MB DDR2-533Mhz. Now I want to upgrade to 2 GB DDR-667Mhz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram you installed is 667 @ 2.0v with a OEM PC you don't have the ability to change the voltage settings in the Bios like you would on a retail motherboard, you need to use 1.8v ram that is compatible to your system. 

Go to www.crucial.com and run the system scan tool, all I see listed for your system everywhere is DDR2 533 not DDR2 667.


----------



## aladin11 (Mar 17, 2010)

oh I see. There are no options in BIOS to change the vol of memory. Now, at DDR-266, My system still reboot randomly. Try to set at DDR-200, it seems to be better, no reboot, but I don't know what will happen next.
So, the conclusion is: Can not run DDR2 2.0v on a system 1.8v?
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## aladin11 (Mar 17, 2010)

If I update (flash) my BIOS with a retail MSI BIOS, will it give me ability to change the voltage settings to 2.0v?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you can't flash the bios to the standard MSI, when OEM's order motherboards they usually do not have all the same features of a retail board, MSI will use the same MS number because it's stenciled on the board but that will not guarantee it has the same capabilities/features as the retail board.

I think that set of sticks just is not compatible to your PC, can you return them?


----------



## aladin11 (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem is that I can't return them. So, give up... 
Do you think my motherboard can run 1GB stick of DDR2-667 or DDR2-800 1.8v? Or I have to buy exact 1GB of DDR2-533 1.8v?
(DDR2-667, DDR2-800 is easier to find)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

look on your pcs manufacturers website it will tell you what speed and makes will work.


----------

